# Freinetz und das Gericht....



## BastetFurry (5 Dezember 2006)

Da ja dank dem letzten Urteil das mitmachen beim Freinetz ja mehr oder minder im A. ist wollt ich fragen ob es doch noch irgendwie möglich ist das ich aus nettigkeit irgendwelchen Leuten meine INet Verbindung zur Verfügung stelle ohne das man mir den Allerwertesten verhauen kann.

Meine Grundidee war das man ja durch das Aufzeichnen der MAC Addresse eine eindeutige Identifikation sicherstellen könnte. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Freinetz und das Gericht....*



BastetFurry schrieb:


> Meine Grundidee war das man ja durch das Aufzeichnen der MAC Addresse eine eindeutige Identifikation sicherstellen könnte.


Und wer soll die Liste führen, aktualisieren und wer stellt sicher, dass die Liste auch stimmt? Passend dazu kommt auch dieser Thread hier in Betracht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=175905#post175905


----------



## BastetFurry (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Freinetz und das Gericht....*

Ein Ansatz könnte ja sein das man sich erst registrieren muss mit seinem MAC-Addresse, die steht ja im normalfall auf so einer WLAN Karte drauf.
Dann muss der Freinetz Node erst bei einem Hauptserver nachfragen ob der jenige berechtigt ist.

Mir geht dieser Regulierungswahn aufn Keks, ist gegen jegliche Regeln der Freakerrei :wall: 
Kann man da nicht irgendwie gegen vorgehen, damit so ein Computerfreak wie ich anderen Computerfreaks was auf sozialistischem Gedanken zur verfügung stellen kann ohne vom Staat gleich gekillt zu werden?


----------

